# Feeder Fish



## sdonahue322 (Sep 27, 2003)

are feeder fish okay for red bellies like 11/2 in ( 3 of them)


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yup make sure they have no diseases


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to feeding and nutrition_


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

go for it,.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feeders are ok to use, but there are safer and healthier alternatives.

btw: Welcome to PFury








Do you have any pics of your reds? There's not many people that have reds that big!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

> Do you have any pics of your reds? There's not many people that have reds that big!


Judazz i think they are 1.5 inches.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> > Do you have any pics of your reds? There's not many people that have reds that big!
> 
> 
> Judazz i think they are 1.5 inches.


 Oops, my bad....
















Well, show us some pics anyways


----------



## KaptainKevin (Sep 30, 2003)

mine are the same size and theyve been eating guppies and small goldfish, but sometimes they kill and dont finish eating


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

yeah i started with guppies when i had my small reds.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Where is sdonahue322???
Post us some replys on how your reds are doing man!


----------

